# Thiemes



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

I dont know if you lot have heard of this Publisher, but they produce some excellent books such as:

Amazon.com: General Anatomy and the Musculoskeletal System (THIEME Atlas of Anatomy): Books: Michael, M.D., Ph.D. Schuenke,Erik, M.D. Schulte,Udo Schumacher,Edward D., Ph.D. Lamperti,Lawrence M., M.D., Ph.D. Ross

They have their own style, small books, not heavy to carry! And excellent information. They use diagrams a lot. So people who dont actually like to read a lot of text, these books are gems. 

Thieme Medical Publishers : Specialties : Basic Sciences


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

they have 3 books for the whole of anatomy, I highly rate them:

THIEME Atlas of Anatomy

They have various books, books for basic sciences such as Anatomy, Physiology, Biochemistry, Immunology, Pharmacology, Pathophysiology, Pathlology, Genetics e.t.c.

They also have books for the various specialities of medicine:

Acupuncture 
Allergy 
Allied Health 
Anatomy 
Anesthesiology 
Audiology 
Basic Sciences 
Biochemistry 
Biology 
Breast Surgery 
Cardiology 
Cardiovascular Medicine 
Chemistry 
Chiropractic 
Complementary Medicine 
Consumer Health 
Critical Care Medicine 
Cytology 
Dentistry 
Dermatology 
Ear Acupuncture 
Embryology 
Emergency Medicine 
Endocrinology 
Endodontics 
Epilepsy 
Gastroenterology 
General Medicine 
Geriatrics 
General Reference 
GI Radiology 
GI Surgery 
Hand Surgery 
Head & Neck Radiology 
Head & Neck Surgery 
Hematology 
Herbal Medicine 
Homeopathy 
Infectious Diseases 
Internal Medicine 
Interventional Radiology 
Managed Care 
Manual Medicine 
Maxillofacial Surgery 
Musculoskeletal Radiology 
Naturopathy 
Nephrology 
Neural Therapy 
Neurology 
Neuroradiology 
Neurosciences 
Neurosurgery 
Nuclear Medicine 
Nursing 
Nutrition 
Obstetrics and Gynecology 
Oncology 
Ophthalmology 
Optometry 
Oral Surgery 
Traditional Chinese Medicine 
Orthodontics 
Orthopedics 
Osteopathy 
Otolaryngology 
Otology 
Pain Management 
Pathology 
Pediatrics 
Periodontics 
Pharmacology 
Physical Therapy 
Physiology 
Plastic Surgery 
Primary Care 
Prosthodontics 
Psychiatry 
Radiology 
Rad Tech 
Reflexology 
Respiratory Medicine 
Rheumatology 
Rhinology 
Skull Base Surgery 
Speech Language Pathology 
Spine 
Sports Medicine 
Stethoscopes 
Surgery 
Thoracic Pulmonary 
Trauma Management 
Ultrasound 
Urology 
Vascular Surgery 
Veterinary Medicine


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Thiemes Electronic Library:

Thieme ElectronicBook Library : Homepage


----------



## edlirahe (Jun 26, 2007)

I can not download any book.How can you help me?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Edlirahe,

The Thiemes website only allows members to download their e-books. Membership can only be granted to students of certain institutions which are authorized institutions by Thiemes. If your school is not an authorized institution, you can't become a member.

You can however get in touch with your school librarian and have him/her fill out an online school application which is available on the website.

Note that this application can't be filled out without specific information that only the school would have, so, no point in trying to get around it. Eventually, they do contact the school to finalize everything before allowing membership.

If this isn't up your alley, then search our forum for "free medical e-books," and you should get some results.


----------

